# SMOK R80 Sleeves



## SAVapeGear (18/2/16)

Does any vendors have stock of the SMOK R80 sleeves?


----------



## acorn (18/2/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/smok-m80-skin

Your'e welcome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (18/2/16)

Thanks but I am looking for the R80 sleeves and not the M80 sleeves.

I think they are very similar.


----------



## acorn (18/2/16)

...my bad, hope you come right...


----------

